# Did one of my cores quit on me?  ;-)

## meulie

Output of /proc/cpuinfo on my E6600 system:

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1632.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4931.50

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## SnakeByte

Hi,

do you know if SMP is enabled in your kernel?

Please post output of 

```
dmesg
```

 and 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i smp
```

 if available.

The first one will show the messages during boot and the second the kernel configuration used.

regards

----------

## meulie

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo (root@desktop-Evert) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #1 SMP Fri May 4 21:51:55 CEST 2007

Command line: 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000096800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000096800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cfee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 150) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851680) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1245184

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7730, 0014 (r0 IntelR)

ACPI: RSDT CFEE3000, 0034 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP CFEE3080, 0074 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT CFEE3100, 4C43 (r1 INTELR AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS CFEE0000, 0040

ACPI: MCFG CFEE7E40, 003C (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC CFEE7D80, 0084 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT CFEE84E0, 0380 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20041203)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 150) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851680) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1245184

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      150

    0:      256 ->   851680

    0:  1048576 ->  1245184

On node 0 totalpages: 1048182

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1417 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2517 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 833304 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 2688 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 0000000000096000 - 0000000000097000

Nosave address range: 0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Nosave address range: 00000000cfee0000 - 00000000cfee3000

Nosave address range: 00000000cfee3000 - 00000000cfef0000

Nosave address range: 00000000cfef0000 - 00000000cff00000

Nosave address range: 00000000cff00000 - 00000000e0000000

Nosave address range: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000

Nosave address range: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000fec00000

Nosave address range: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at d0000000 (gap: cff00000:10100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 33024 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 1029741

Kernel command line: 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 2461.069 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x58fd000 - 0x98fd000

Memory: 4046164k/4980736k available (3224k kernel code, 146296k reserved, 1438k data, 260k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4931.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=2465752)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Freeing SMP alternatives: 32k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 17090738

Detected 17.090 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Not responding.

Inquiring remote APIC #1...

... APIC #1 ID: failed

... APIC #1 VERSION: failed

... APIC #1 SPIV: failed

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.20 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xcff00000-0xcfffffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xcfee0000-0xcfefffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fa000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: a000-afff

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fd600000-fd6fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd500000-fd5fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd800000-fd8fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1178863833.709:1): initialized

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: SSDT CFEE7EC0, 022A (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20041203)

ACPI Error (dswstate-0226): No result objects! State=ffff81012fa91400 [20070126]

ACPI Exception (dsutils-0643): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, Missing or null operand [20070126]

ACPI Exception (dsutils-0736): AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE, While creating Arg 1 [20070126]

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node ffff81012fc567b0), AE_AML_NO_RETURN_VALUE

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Equalizer2002: Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com) and David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000014000, 00:50:8d:94:04:1c, IRQ 18

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000016000, 00:50:8d:94:04:1d, IRQ 16

Initializing CPU#1

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl RAID mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000018100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 378

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000018180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 378

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000018200 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 378

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000018280 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 378

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000018300 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 378

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000018380 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 378

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD1500ADFD-00NLR1, 20.07P20, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 293046768 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD1500ADFD-00NLR1, 20.07P20, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 293046768 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

Kernel panic - not syncing: smp_callin: CPU1 started up but did not get a callout!

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6B300S0, BANC1B70, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 586114704 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6B300S0, BANC1980, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 586114704 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi4 : ahci

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi5 : ahci

ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata6.00: applying bridge limits

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1500ADFD-0 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 293046768 512-byte hdwr sectors (150040 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 293046768 512-byte hdwr sectors (150040 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1500ADFD-0 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 293046768 512-byte hdwr sectors (150040 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 293046768 512-byte hdwr sectors (150040 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 < sdb5 sdb6 >

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6B300S0   BANC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdc: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdc: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6B300S0   BANC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdd: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdd: 586114704 512-byte hdwr sectors (300091 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: unknown partition table

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S183A SB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfdfff000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfdffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000ff00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000fe00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000fd00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000fc00

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000fb00

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 6-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input,hiddev97: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony Saitek Eclipse II Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver catc

drivers/usb/net/catc.c: v2.8 CATC EL1210A NetMate USB Ethernet driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver kaweth

pegasus: v0.6.14 (2006/09/27), Pegasus/Pegasus II USB Ethernet driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver pegasus

drivers/usb/net/rtl8150.c: rtl8150 based usb-ethernet driver v0.6.2 (2004/08/27)

usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8150

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

usbcore: registered new interface driver gl620a

usbcore: registered new interface driver net1080

usbcore: registered new interface driver plusb

usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_host

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_subset

usbcore: registered new interface driver zaurus

usbcore: registered new interface driver MOSCHIP usb-ethernet driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

abituguru: timeout exceeded waiting for ready state

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded

device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc3 (Wed Mar 14 07:25:50 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xfdff4000 irq 22

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (8192 buckets, 65536 max)

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdb6 ...

md:  adding sdb6 ...

md:  adding sda6 ...

md: created md0

md: bind<sda6>

md: bind<sdb6>

md: running: <sdb6><sda6>

raid1: raid set md0 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md0: bitmap initialized from disk: read 12/12 pages, set 86 bits, status: 0

created bitmap (188 pages) for device md0

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

sata_sil24 0000:04:00.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

ata7: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc20000028000 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

ata8: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xffffc2000002a000 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

scsi7 : sata_sil24

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

scsi8 : sata_sil24

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

pwc: Philips webcam module version 10.0.12 loaded.

pwc: Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.

pwc: Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc: the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9755  Mon Feb 26 23:16:31 PST 2007

pwc: Logitech QuickCam Pro 3000 USB webcam detected.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:02.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:02.0 to 64

pwc: Registered as /dev/video0.

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[fd9ff000-fd9ff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

usbcore: registered new interface driver Philips webcam

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   9321 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sde

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   9321 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 6:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdf

sd 6:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   9321 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 6:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdg

sd 6:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

scsi 6:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   9321 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 6:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sdh

sd 6:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on md0, internal journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00508d0000920c7c]

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up
```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i smp :

```
# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y
```

----------

## DirtyHairy

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel panic - not syncing: smp_callin: CPU1 started up but did not get a callout!
> 
> 

 

Mmmh, I'm not sure what this is, but it doesn't look good. Has SMP worked for you in the past?

----------

## meulie

Well... Both cores function fine under WinXP, it seems. And maybe also under Linux... Hard to tell...

But I have not had indication of 2 working cores under Linux as of yet... The system has a Abit AB9 Pro motherboard with most recent BIOS (I guess the problem could also be in that component...?)

----------

## DirtyHairy

They definitely don't seem to be working under linux, the initialization fails on the second core. Are there any bios settings related to core multiprocessing ar the APIC on your machine?

----------

## bunder

try rebuilding your ACPI's DSDT.

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: DSDT CFEE3100, 4C43 (r1 INTELR AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000) 

 

----------

## meulie

 *bunder wrote:*   

> try rebuilding your ACPI's DSDT.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACPI: DSDT CFEE3100, 4C43 (r1 INTELR AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)  

 

Eehh, how do I do this?

----------

## gerard27

Hi all,

One way in which you can see whether both cores function is by going to a console

and doing

```

top

```

Then when it is running type "1".

The display will then show the % of both cores.

Give them something to do,like glxgears.

G.

----------

## bunder

 *meulie wrote:*   

>  *bunder wrote:*   try rebuilding your ACPI's DSDT.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACPI: DSDT CFEE3100, 4C43 (r1 INTELR AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)   
> 
> Eehh, how do I do this?

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

i've always done the build-in way of rebuilding it, but it seems to help on some machines.

cheers

----------

## meulie

Well, the recompile step gives me the following output:

```
Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [May 13 2007]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl   386:     Method (\_WAK, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning  1079 -                 ^ Reserved method must return a value (_WAK)

dsdt.dsl   420:             Store (Local0, Local0)

Error    4049 -                         ^ Method local variable is not initialized (Local0)

dsdt.dsl   425:             Store (Local0, Local0)

Error    4049 -                         ^ Method local variable is not initialized (Local0)

dsdt.dsl  5502:         Store (GAHC (Arg0, Arg1), Local4)

Warning  1091 -                   ^ Called method may not always return a value

dsdt.dsl  5540:     Method (GAHC, 2, NotSerialized)

Warning  1086 -                ^ Not all control paths return a value (GAHC)

dsdt.dsl  5688:                         Store (GAHS (0x00), Local6)

Error    4059 -    Called method returns no value ^

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 5752 lines, 186809 bytes, 2144 keywords

Compilation complete. 3 Errors, 3 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 649 Optimizations
```

This is for BIOS compiled date: 4/2/2007 & gentoo-sources-2.6.21

I haven't tried yet to fix the errors. Dunno if that's within my expertise...

----------

